# Abandoned Shack



## pacereve (Sep 13, 2007)

From a recent photo hike with a buddy, 
we stumbled upon this collapsed cabin, 
a great find I must say!  I hope to return 
to do a 'trash the dress' style portrait shoot...

1. A panorama shot of the inside of the cabin






2. One of the bedrooms, i'm guessing





3. Another view of the bedroom





4. I would guess this is, or was, the kitchen


----------



## Deadeye008 (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice series. I like the pano the most. Great color.


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice and interesting series of which I find your second shot the best with the most textures and colors.  Pano is pretty nice also!

Great find!


----------



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, i'm quite happy on how the series turned out.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I love rustic shots of ruins like this. Great textures, color, and contrast. Very cool pano in #1. Awesome perspective in #2, although the only thing that bothers me is the blowout in the window. Be sure to watch the hotspots and try to compensate for that somehow. All good shots though.

Wonderfully grungy look! Well done! :thumbup:

NJ


----------

